# Wal-Mart Special



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Wal-Mart has a 55 ga tank that they're selling that I think looks like a good deal. One of my friends is interested in picking up a Trio of P's now too. I guess watching my little ones fired up some kind of interest. But anyway... here goes...

$148.99

55 Galon AquaCulture Glass Tank
Hood W/ Light
200 W. Heater
50-60Ga. Hang On Filter W/ Filter
Fish Net
Fish Flakes...

Im sure there are some other random things in there that I can't remember but that is the most of it. I was thinking this would be a pretty good deal for him. One of the Local Pet Stores wants $80 for a 20 wide with nothing else.

What do you all think??


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Thats actually not a bad price compared to PETCO. There we sell them for 199.99 i believe. The only thing is, make sure that the tank will fit the needs of your fish. Although it may seem that eveything is included, keep in mind that if you are planing on keeping P's you may need alternative means of filtration. Usually these packages are put together with the intention that community fish will be placed in the tank. Big difference between community fish and P's when it comes to filter needs.

~Dj


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

its not too bad of a price.it will be cheaper to buy everything separate though if you can find a good deal on a tank+stand.ps can break heaters if theyre cheap ones that are made thin.so ull probably have to get a new heater since its coming in a wal mart set.ull have to get more filtration and a stand.so all that would run you an extra $100+.i got my 60g set up for around $200.thats tank,stand,emp400,hot mag 250,ebo jager 200w,and gravel all brand new.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

It's the same exact tank set-up that the lfs across from my wal-mart sells for more money. Wal-Mart sells the metal stand for $70. I've seem the stand at a lfs for $50.

So for $220 you could walk out of wal-mart with everything you need except gravel. And if you want sand, I don't know if they sell that.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

sounds ok... but your going to need a emp400 on that tank... especially with overstocking piranhas. A single serras would be fine but he is probably gonna want to get 3 red bellies. I think by utilizing big als you could get a perfect setup in a 60 gallon which has better dimensions anyway for under 200, including titanium heater, lava rock filter media for the emp 400, stand and all that. You could go to home depot and get your sand for $4


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

I just bought one of those walmart 55gal setups the other day to use as a Fry tank. Seemed like a pretty good deal to me. Of course im probably just gonna throw away or sell the filter that came with it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

petland 55g with stand $70 and hood for $50
heater and filters from big als good prices
thats what i would do


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Hmm.......... sounds good?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

where is this wal-mart ?


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

good price get it!!


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Death in # said:


> petland 55g with stand $70 and hood for $50
> heater and filters from big als good prices
> thats what i would do


 damn, where's Petland?


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

What do you mean wheres this walmart, my walmart always sells the 55 kit for 150 thats where i bought mine at. Its good besides the heater, although its held pretty good temp since i got it.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Lahot said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > petland 55g with stand $70 and hood for $50
> ...


 theres 1000's of petland all over the us


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

yeah thats where i got my 29 gallon kit and the stand and i wanted the 55's for 148 but they were out so i went to petco and spent extra 50 bucks for kit but only paid 300 for the whole thing one of the boxes was open so the guy gave me a discount over 100$!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sounds like a great deal for a new tank w/ set up!!! But are you sure you wanna get glass???


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

no i mean are u in U.S or Canada ? ? ?


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Sounds like a great deal for a new tank w/ set up!!! But are you sure you wanna get glass???


 I have no idea why, but plastic tanks do not seem as readily available on the east coast. I've gone into somewhat large stores that sell tanks around here and they might have one plastic tank and it's some kind of decoration type tank. Maybe it's just me though.

Timmy -- I think everyone that posted about wal-mart is in the US, but I don't see why wal-mart would have different stock in Canada.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

timmyshultis said:


> where is this wal-mart ?


Don't know how far up north you are(cananda right) but you could make a run accross the border if you want one.

http://www.walmart.com/cservice/ca_storefinder.gsp?


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> yeah thats where i got my 29 gallon kit and the stand and i wanted the 55's for 148 but they were out ...


 LOL....... Same thing happened to me. Only I went down and got the 10ga tank setup. I figured it would work fine for a few months with the babies and then I could upgrade. And at $10 for the tank and then another $10 for the hood.... I couldn't argue with the price. It will make a great community tank.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Sounds like a great deal for a new tank w/ set up!!! But are you sure you wanna get glass???


 im not mad a 29 gallon glass is very light and so are the 55's then again ima big guy







anything bigger i wouldnt go glass plus im not paying extra for a plexi 29 and 55 to me not worth it a 55 glass is fine and wont go to crap like a big glass tabnk after awhile


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

All my tanks are galss and ive never had any problem with them except needing help to move em


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

its not a bad price, but its not really a "killer" price either


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Ok.... Here are the parts included right off the box at Wal-Mart.

*55 Gallon Aqua Culture Glass Tank*
Deluxe Flouresent Light Hoods
AquaTech 30-60 Power Filter
EZ Change Filter
200W Heater
Water Conditioner
Tropical Fish Food
Digital Therm.
4" Fish Net
"Fish are fun" fish keepers guide

$148.86


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

my walmart setup (tank, stand, heaterhood, light, etc.) basically everything with the exception of decor, gravel, filter, and fish was purchased there for about 150.










~Will.


----------

